# Milwaukee Market Full



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I was all set up to start doing this. I got my background check and watched all the training videos, but it seems there is a waitlist in Milwaukee, as there are never any shifts available. I cannot even enter my hours of availability.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Be patient. There's a good bit of turnover in most markets.


----------

